# Whole Hog in a Lang 48



## mtlcafan79 (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone done a pig in a 3rd gen Lang 48 yet?

I plan on doing one Memorial day weekend. The Lang site says 70lb o pig will fit. I'm thinking that's with the head and legs removed. Will that fit butterflied or will I need to tuck it all in?


----------



## scpatterson (May 12, 2009)

I coulnt tell you but you coud call the people at Lang and I bet they would tell you...


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 17, 2009)

After talking to Ben and my butcher, it will be a 45lb'er minus head and legs. Will supplement pulled pork to make up the difference. Pics to follow!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 17, 2009)

I've got the Patio 48 and haven't done a whole pig yet. By looking at the size of what we did at the N. FL gathering, I think I could comfortably get at least one whole pig in mine.


----------



## capt dan (May 18, 2009)

Good call.  Your not gonna get a very big pig in a 48. I can  do a 80-90 lber in my 60, but why.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have gone that route. fun and fancy, but to feed the masses, pork butts and briskets or  big chucks(16-28 lbs). very little carcass to throw away, no head or feet. Not wanting to spoil the plan, but for the most bang for the buck.............I'm just sayin! instead of the 80-90 lb pig in my 60(and alot of wrestling) I can put 110-120 lbs of the above cuts in there.
Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (May 24, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77106

Wonder no more, pig is on.


----------

